# Sorry for the downtime



## Piratecat (May 16, 2005)

With Russ moving, we had a communication problem with Cyberstreet. I've straightened it out, and we're back in business!


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 16, 2005)

Russ moving?  

Downtime, that is okay, had some work to do.   

I have an adiction...I know it now.


----------



## diaglo (May 16, 2005)

made me visit WOtC and Dragonsfoot and Hothalflings and Mortality and...

arrrrggghhh....


----------



## der_kluge (May 16, 2005)

Yea, nothing like a good downtime to make me realize how addicted I am to this board. Pathetic, really.


----------



## CarlZog (May 16, 2005)

That it happened the same day as GenCon event reg gave me an even bigger scare. My mind quickly whipped up fantastic images of some universal gaming-related servers crash.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 16, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> With Russ moving, we had a communication problem with Cyberstreet. I've straightened it out, and we're back in business!




*Wants to strangle....* Wait...wait...wait....*breathes deeply*

*The symbol of ying and yang appears*


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 16, 2005)

Whew, I thought I broke EN World since it crashed right when I posted.


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Hothalflings




?!?!?

On the other hand, I think I just don't want to know...


----------



## Greylock (May 17, 2005)

Forced me to revisit, urp, _Nothingland!_


----------



## DaveMage (May 17, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Hothalflings




Are there pictures?


----------



## diaglo (May 17, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> ?!?!?
> 
> On the other hand, I think I just don't want to know...




www.hothalflings.com  

go ahead and click it. you know you want to...



Spoiler



they are some very dear friends of mine


----------



## Aeson (May 17, 2005)

Diaglo you tease. I was hoping for some hothalfling action.


----------



## fatbeard (May 17, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Forced me to revisit, urp, _Nothingland!_




I've only been reading these boards for a couple weeks, but I've now seen this site referenced mutiple times.  Have not registered there myself as it just looks like another set of forums.

What is the deal with this site?  Why do people talk about it?


----------



## Greylock (May 17, 2005)

I've never registered there either. When ENWorld was headed for serious downtime last year, and I whined to a friend about it, I was pointed simultaneously to Randomlings and Nutkinland. Visited both, and rather enjoyed both, but I found Randomlings more to my taste. In spite of this, I've always followed Nutkinland. I only referenced it above as a joke. The only truly fearsome site in my book is RPG.net.

*shivers*


----------



## BSF (May 17, 2005)

I missed the downtime!  Been busy at work.  Glad the site is back up though.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 17, 2005)

*Continuing the Zen feeling*

UuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhmmmmmmmMMMMMMM.....UuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmMMMM....


----------



## Mark (May 17, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sorry for the downtime





That's OK.  I was down for some sorry time...


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2005)

So where exactly is Morrus moving too? Another country, city/town, block road/street, or across the alley? Heh.


----------



## Piratecat (May 18, 2005)

Same town, I think.

Just got off the phone with our hosts, who turned back on the wrong switch or something equally exciting. 

Apparently there are rumors on Nothingland that Morrus has run away with the money we raised for hosting. Nothing could be farther from the truth; we have something like $4000 left for paying for hosting, set aside for ONLY that purpose.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

no suprise to hear of those rumors over there


----------



## Scutisorex (May 18, 2005)

Crothian! Thank the heavens, you're OK! people were worried that after so much downtime you might go into postwhore withdrawal.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no suprise to hear of those rumors over there



Excuse me?


----------



## maddman75 (May 18, 2005)

There was no such thing going on on Nothingland.  There was a general consensus that there was some kind of billing mixup, and concern that certain drama queens would think that something underhanded had gone on.  We're glad that ya'll are up and running again.


----------



## spatha (May 18, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Apparently there are rumors on Nothingland that Morrus has run away with the money we raised for hosting. Nothing could be farther from the truth; we have something like $4000 left for paying for hosting, set aside for ONLY that purpose.




Don't believe all rumours.

From Nothingland



			
				Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Boring.  Especially since it's no doubt due to miscommunication or a simple, honest error.  You get us worked up over THIS?  Sheesh...


----------



## Droid101 (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no suprise to hear of those rumors over there



What, precisely, are you attempting to imply, sirrah?


----------



## fatbeard (May 18, 2005)

OK fellas...I think we're about done here.  Thread closed.







Whoops.  Not my job.  Sorry.


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no suprise to hear of those rumors over there




 Especially when they start from folks running things over here- 







			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok, before this spirals any further I'll divulge what I know. Give me a moment. Considering some folks tendancy to take what I say out of context I'll need to phrase things very carefully - then hope P-kitty and Russ don't kick my ass later.


----------



## Knightcrawler (May 18, 2005)

Why you throw chip?


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

And...



			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> They gave another 2 days apparently, but now they've shut down the server until the service bills on it are paid. As far as I know the server will go up when the account is paid in full, not before.




 May wanna be easy on the NTL trigger there Crothian...


----------



## Henry (May 18, 2005)

> OK fellas...I think we're about done here. Thread closed.




A-HA! A moderator in training! 

Rumors will fly here and there, but best not to get worked up over them.


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no suprise to hear of those rumors over there



 If you want to pick a fight, please do it in a place where it's okay (e.g., NTL) rather than in EN World. Thank you.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 18, 2005)

And I thought it was me crashing the system - or my work trying to keep me off the boards in a more permanent way than just blocking them  .  Both times I have hit the "submit reply" button and suddenly the server is down.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

wow, people over react much?  All I said was I  am not suprised to hear rumors from there.  If the report of rumors there is wrong or not, it doesn't change much.  Last summer when I posted some on the site as it was then, there where more then a few unfounded rumors that I saw over there.


----------



## DonTadow (May 18, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Russ moving?
> 
> Downtime, that is okay, had some work to do.
> 
> I have an adiction...I know it now.



I felt like a lost lemming for a minute.  I ... I.. I"m almost scared and embarrassed to say it... I actually did some ... WORK


----------



## fatbeard (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wow, people over react much? All I said was I am not suprised to hear rumors from there. If the report of rumors there is wrong or not, it doesn't change much. Last summer when I posted some on the site as it was then, there where more then a few unfounded rumors that I saw over there.




Are you making that beeping noise that the big trucks make when they back up?


----------



## Sir Not Appearing (May 18, 2005)

Spoiler



...


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I felt like a lost lemming for a minute.  I ... I.. I"m almost scared and embarrassed to say it... I actually did some ... WORK



 I can relate to that. Due to problems with a wire, I couldn't connect to the internet today and got a lot of things done. Scary.


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

Sir Not Appearing said:
			
		

> ...





Join Date: May 2005
Last Seen: Today (04:16 PM)
Posts: 0

Wow! How did you do that????


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

fatbeard said:
			
		

> Are you making that beeping noise that the big trucks make when they back up?




Nope, I stand by my comment that hearing rumors from Ntkl do not suprise me.  I am at a loss as to how that is a bad things though.


----------



## The Traveler (May 18, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Apparently there are rumors on Nothingland that Morrus has run away with the money we raised for hosting.



We were thinking of making a buddy comedy out of it, but we couldn't find an orangutan on such short notice.


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Join Date: May 2005
> Last Seen: Today (04:16 PM)
> Posts: 0
> 
> Wow! How did you do that????



 He takes his not appearing seriously.

That, or maybe the boards took some seconds to count his post.


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> If you want to pick a fight, please do it in a place where it's okay (e.g., NTL) rather than in EN World. Thank you.




 Did you miss this Crothian?


----------



## Enkhidu (May 18, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> ...Apparently there are rumors on Nothingland that Morrus has run away with the money we raised for hosting. Nothing could be farther from the truth; we have something like $4000 left for paying for hosting, set aside for ONLY that purpose.




I think that started with me, though that's not what I said. I did say that if something was wrong with ENWorld, the only thing to get antsy over was is something was up with Morrus. My exact words were (in response to a list thrown out of possible problems) "Something happening to/from Russ is the one I'd be a little antsy about. Anything else I can think of is easily replaced (though it might cost some $)." And the only reason I said that was because I knew he was moving, and if something went down parts wise on the server and they couldn't get hold of him I hoped it wan't because of moving hassles, like being stuck with a broken down truck or something similar.

Or getting run over by a moose. That would suck too. 

Anyway, much of the sentiment over there was either in the "its probably nothing big" or "gosh I hope everything's OK" vein. 

Besides. Everyone knows that you guys already spent on that money on ale and whores like any self-respecting gamer.


----------



## Sir Not Appearing (May 18, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Join Date: May 2005
> Last Seen: Today (04:16 PM)
> Posts: 0
> 
> Wow! How did you do that????





Spoiler



...


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> Did you miss this Crothian?




I'm not picking a fight, I'm clarifying comments that people seem to be reacting badly too.


----------



## Scutisorex (May 18, 2005)

The Traveler said:
			
		

> We were thinking of making a buddy comedy out of it, but we couldn't find an orangutan on such short notice.




Funniest thing I have seen all day!


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not picking a fight, I'm clarifying comments that people seem to be reacting badly too.




 But with Darkness quoting you specifically in that post you do realize he was talking to you.

 Yes?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 18, 2005)

Enkhidu said:
			
		

> Or getting run over by a moose. That would suck too.




Would be surprising to me as well since he lives in southern England.


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> But with Darkness quoting you specifically in that post you do realize he was talking to you.
> 
> Yes?




Yes, and I remained polite and civil.  I didn't call anyone out or provoke anything.


----------



## alsih2o (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yes, and I remained polite and civil.  I didn't call anyone out or provoke anything.




 So you said- “no suprise to hear of those rumors over there”

 And darkness quoted that and said- “If you want to pick a fight, please do it in a place where it's okay (e.g., NTL) rather than in EN World. Thank you.”

 And then you said- “Nope, I stand by my comment that hearing rumors from Ntkl do not suprise me.”


 Sounds like you are completely ignoring a moderator to me. Far from polite or civil. Just like your first statement.


----------



## NyarlaThLotep (May 18, 2005)

I hate it when mommy and daddy fight.


----------



## The Traveler (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not picking a fight, I'm clarifying comments that people seem to be reacting badly too.



You must realize that as of the last board meeting, the executives at Nothingland (NYSE:NTL) have plotted this quarter's budget.

Let me tell you good sir, the R&D allotment for our popular S***s and Giggles line is _tremendous_ now.


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 18, 2005)

fatbeard said:
			
		

> Are you making that beeping noise that the big trucks make when they back up?



 Why, yes.  Yes he is.  

I would just like to note that one of the worst known malcontents over there (me) was the one saying it had to be some simple, boring, ordinary error.  If *I* am sitting there saying no shenanigans are going on, you can be pretty sure the idea is not popular.

I had faith in Morrus.  So why you throw chip?


----------



## TiQuinn (May 18, 2005)

I'm sorry...I'm looking for the Passive Aggressive message board.....is this it?


----------



## Crothian (May 18, 2005)

The Traveler said:
			
		

> You must realize that as of the last board meeting, the executives at Nothingland (NYSE:NTL) have plotted this quarter's budget.
> 
> Let me tell you good sir, the R&D allotment for our popular S***s and Giggles line is _tremendous_ now.





Well, I apologize if my comments seemed to be insulting or in any way neagative toward Nothingland.  That was not my intent.


----------



## The Traveler (May 18, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, I apologize if my comments seemed to be insulting or in any way neagative toward Nothingland.  That was not my intent.



I have been authorized to send you a sampler basket containing trial sizes of many of our quality products.

I think you will find that the rumors that the NothingHygeine line stains your nether regions cerulean to be nothing but the basest of lies.


----------



## Darkness (May 18, 2005)

I'd gladly move this thread to NTL so the rumors about rumors about rumors can be explored in detail by all who are interested in talking about such things, except...

One, that's unfortunately not possible.

Two, we need this thread for a different purpose. Specifically, discussing this latest downtime and related EN World topics.

In any case, please mind your manners, everybody. EN World is not the right place for virtual lynching mobs.


----------



## BOZ (May 19, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Well, I apologize if my comments seemed to be insulting or in any way neagative toward Nothingland.  That was not my intent.




i wouldn't worry about it.  just remember: everyone on NTL, just as everyone here, is really just secretly jealous over your postcount.  


i lurked in some of the NTL threads during the "power-out" and it seemed that Michael was making more about it than it really was.  i wish he had been more careful with his words, becuase he really had me going for a bit!


----------



## Orblivia (May 19, 2005)

NyarlaThLotep said:
			
		

> I hate it when mommy and daddy fight.




Oh I love it

opcorn:


----------



## Michael Morris (May 19, 2005)

I owe everyone here - but in particular the Nothinglanders, an apology for panicking and making cryptic statements which got these rumors started.


----------



## DonTadow (May 19, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I owe everyone here - but in particular the Nothinglanders, an apology for panicking and making cryptic statements which got these rumors started.




Don't worry... I blame Enworld for all this mess.  IF they hadn't have gone down for a few hours, the subject wouldn't have been brought up, you wouldn't be apologizing and I wouldn't have started smelting gold and molding this damn golden EW statue.  

Oh please great ones do not go down and leave us in this state of confusion again.. we have learned 

j/k


----------



## alsih2o (May 19, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I owe everyone here - but in particular the Nothinglanders, an apology for panicking and making cryptic statements which got these rumors started.





 There is nothing cryptic about- 







			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> They gave another 2 days apparently, but now they've shut down the server until the service bills on it are paid. As far as I know the server will go up when the account is paid in full, not before.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 19, 2005)

*Looks at everyone...and just, and just....*


Auhhuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....Ahhhhhhhhhhhummmmmmmmmm.


*Back to Zen*


----------



## diaglo (May 19, 2005)

Wowww.

i hope no one visited Mortality.net....

i guess i'll have to go edit my comments there....


----------



## A2Z (May 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Wowww.
> 
> i hope no one visited Mortality.net....
> 
> i guess i'll have to go edit my comments there....



Dude, no one visits Mortality.


----------



## der_kluge (May 19, 2005)

A2Z said:
			
		

> Dude, no one visits Mortality.




I do. Well, only when ENworld is down.


----------



## DonTadow (May 19, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> Wowww.
> 
> i hope no one visited Mortality.net....
> 
> i guess i'll have to go edit my comments there....



Where do you think I started building my golden calf


----------



## Darmanicus (May 20, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Enkhidu
> Or getting run over by a moose. That would suck too.







			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Would be surprising to me as well since he lives in southern England.




Believe me, we have plenty of moose in Southampton!


----------

